# Half-Life finito e completato in 20 minuti. Video. Nuovo record.



## admin (15 Aprile 2014)

Half-Life, considerato uno dei videogiochi più belli del suo genere (sparatutto). Completato e finito in appena 20 minuti e 41 secondi. L'impresa è riuscita ad un team, composto da 7 membri, di speed runners dopo ben 4 anni di pianificazione scovando i percorsi e le tempistiche migliori. E manipolando, quanto possibile, la fisica del gioco.


Il nuovo record è stato stabilito dal team Quadrazoid.


Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2014)

Che gioco ragazzi


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Aprile 2014)

Bravissimi a scoprire i "speed-run". Certo finirlo in maniera "pulita" in 20 minuti è impossibile. E' uno sparatutto molto lungo e sono molto fiero di averlo giocato e finito all'epoca insieme a tutti gli altri sequel.


----------

